# Pet pics



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey everyone, I thought it'd be interesting to have a thread like "member photos" or "my ride", but of your non-fish pets instead!
so I'm gonna go ahead and kick it off:
Here's "Spike" my 5 year old 20" male bearded dragon:








"Frosty" a blizzard leopard gecko:








a pair of un-named emperor scorpions (shown mating here):








and a 40 breeder of about 8 Oriental Fire-bellied toads:








And a Fawn Doberman Named Toby. (this isn't him, but he looks the same):


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Great to see another herp lover...
My Green Tree Python








My Umbrella Cockatoo, Chicken








And my other snake, Enzo, Irian Jaya Carpet Python...








That picture is quite old, hes probally atleast two feet bigger


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

those are some beautiful snakes. I miss having one. Mine was a 10 year old 4 foot ball python who died of a bad cold last january. 
but once again, gorgeous snakes.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

My 12 year old dog Luna








My cat Abby


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

This isnt really a pet and its a fish so its kinda breaking all the rules in this thread but i thought i would show off anyways.... how big of a tank do you think this would need it was 42 pounds caught in oregon on the umpqua river. thats my 29g fish tank next to it so it gives you some perspective


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Peanut Chihuahua









Dixie Boxador









Cali Cat (duh)









Flower Western Ornate Box Turtle









B.B. Parakeet









Odin (left) and Loki (right) Ferrets


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

this is Moe kitty











Two of the ducks we raised from babies..Donald and Daisy










Frisky, my manx ( she is 11 years old)










My two labs, Brownie and Jed


----------

